# 更新系统时，出现opengl错误？请问怎么解决！

## pang15975386

OpenGL disabled.

The OpenGL functionality test failed!

 You might need to modify the include and library search paths by editing

 QMAKE_INCDIR_OPENGL, QMAKE_LIBDIR_OPENGL and QMAKE_LIBS_OPENGL in

 /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.5.1/mkspecs/linux-g++.

* ERROR: dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2710:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2312:  Called qt5_base_configure

 *   environment, line 2430:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.5.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.5.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2710:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2312:  Called qt5_base_configure

 *   environment, line 2430:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.5.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.5.1'

----------

## pang15975386

从论坛里找解决办法了，原来是和mesa有关

emerge -C mesa

emerge -avuDN @world

----------

